# Schleifen in Ant?



## armitage (3. Jan 2007)

Sorry, wenn der Post 2-mal kommt, aber ich glaube beim 1. Mal hat es nicht geklappt.



Ich will aus Ant ein Programm so oft ausführen, wie ich Dateien in einem Ordner habe, mit dem Dateinamen als Argument.

Pseudecode:

foreach (File in Directory)
{
  exec Program with argument File.name
}

In Ant gibt es doch keine Schleifen? Wie kann ich es trotzdem hinbekommen?


Ich bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.


----------



## DocRandom (3. Jan 2007)

Hi armitage!

Evtl. mit einem Shell-Script?

mfg
DocRandom


----------



## MarcoBehnke (3. Jan 2007)

Ich vermute mal, dass Dir hier fileset weiterhelfen kann


```
<copy todir="${jarPath}/lib">
  <fileset dir="${afterburnerLibs}"/>
</copy>
```


----------



## armitage (3. Jan 2007)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten, aber..

@DocRandom

Leider geht das nicht, weil ich in der Schleife noch weitere Ant-spezifische-Tasks ausführen will.


@MarcoBehnke

Ich will ja nicht kopieren, sondern in der Schleife die exec task ausführen.


----------



## MarcoBehnke (3. Jan 2007)

Es ist ja auch nur ein Beispiel.
Wenn ich in die Exec Doku schaue, dann sehe ich dort etwas von I/O Redirectoren und so.... vielleicht kommt man damit weiter?

http://ant.apache.org/manual/CoreTasks/exec.html

Unter anderem kann man auch die Argumente aus einer Datei ziehen, vielleicht da was machen?

Außerdem gibt es noch das Ant Foreach, das wiederrum ein FileSet kennt.

http://ant-contrib.sourceforge.net/tasks/tasks/foreach.html


----------



## armitage (3. Jan 2007)

Aha. Danke dir. Ich werde mir die untere Lösung anschauen. Nochmals vielen Dank.


----------

